# Accutane Online



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Where can I get Accutane Online nowadays? I can't seem to find it on any of the Online Pharmacies I have use in the past. They all seem to have stopped selling it?

It's not against rules to request this nowadays isit?


----------



## dave23 (Dec 8, 2010)

looking for the exact same thing


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been buying it from United Pharmacy's...heres the link

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/product.php?productid=966&cat=16&page=3.

Just out of interest how much you planning to run and for how long? both of u


----------



## Welsh (Dec 22, 2008)

Ash_87 said:


> I've been buying it from United Pharmacy's...heres the link
> 
> http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/product.php?productid=966&cat=16&page=3.
> 
> Just out of interest how much you planning to run and for how long? both of u


How much do you use? and why is it you bought it instead of getting it from your Derm? was/is your acne bad?


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Ash_87 said:


> I've been buying it from United Pharmacy's...heres the link
> 
> http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/product.php?productid=966&cat=16&page=3.
> 
> Just out of interest how much you planning to run and for how long? both of u


I'm planning on running 20mg for 3 or 4 months (might up to 40mg). My acne isn't really bad, I'm just sick of it. Having used accutane in the past with success, I think this will be all I'll need to clear it right up.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

doc wouldnt give it to me again for some reason id say it was mild but i did get big ones every couple of weeks, so far ive run

Month 1 40mg

Month 2 40mg

Month 3 60mg

Month 4 60mg

Month 5 80mg


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

OrganicSteel said:


> I'm planning on running 20mg for 3 or 4 months (might up to 40mg). My acne isn't really bad, I'm just sick of it. Having used accutane in the past with success, I think this will be all I'll need to clear it right up.


If you are using test, then rather than accutane, you can have amazing results with dutasteride (its the conversion of Test to DHT that causes the worst acne, and the remainder is caused by test converting to oestradiol-just like girls who get acne- so if you use Arimidex (or other AI) this should be prevented as well)

Accutane only treats the acne that somes from the AAS use, if you use Dutasteride (avodart) and and AI, you prevent it happening in the first place..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mine was bad on my shoulders (people saying things about it), so i got some 2 weeks ago. have been using it at 20mg per day (one tab) and i have not had a single new spot appear anywear. And the old ones have dried out and are nearly gone. Dont think you need more that 20mg per day tbh (and yes, i did have the boil type ones).

Side are:

Dry lips and flakey skin (like pealing after holiday, but nothing like as extreme).


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Been using on and off you 6 years or so, just got some more from my derm, my mate is very very bad, the derm wouldnt give him anything just took his blood checking usual pre accutane checks and test levels, as they said he was so pumped up, didnt believe he was off the juice, gave him a lecture yet there not illeagal to use so surely they have to treat him? he back on wednesday,


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> If you are using test, then rather than accutane, you can have amazing results with dutasteride (its the conversion of Test to DHT that causes the worst acne, and the remainder is caused by test converting to oestradiol-just like girls who get acne- so if you use Arimidex (or other AI) this should be prevented as well)
> 
> Accutane only treats the acne that somes from the AAS use, if you use Dutasteride (avodart) and and AI, you prevent it happening in the first place..


Cheers for the info mate. I'll look more into this. Although, I suffer on and off cycle though (even before using any steds).


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Found this a good read

bro there are many things that you can do to improve the appearance of your skin...

my advice is this....if you have bad acne and its on your chest and back shoulders etc....then i would do this, do 5-6 months of accutane straight no JUICE...yes NO juice....because to get the full effects of accutane u need to kill the sebum glands....and if you juice (which make the sebum glands overactive) you are coutering out the effects of accutane...which means less results while on the accutane and less results in the future, plus Accutane is nasty, nasty ****. I'm sure most of us know that vitamin A is one of the more toxic vitamins available. Well, accutane is two chemical steps past vitamin A...13-cis retinoic acid. This stuff puts tremendous stress on your liver, as its very resistant to regular vitamin A breakdown enzymes (hence has a long half life) and is poorly exported. you're supposed to take it in order to permenantly alter gene expression in your sebacious (oil) glands. During this brief time, your liver is going through hell, as it has to juggle existing vitamin A stores with this metabolite you're exposing it to. I'd stay away from any gear while you're on it...the dosage is weight dependant....and also slightly on how bad the acne is...

if you got a 10 out of 10 bad acne and weight over 220 lbs then u need 120 mgs ED for 5-6 months....your 1st month may be 80 mgs per day

if you got a 5 out of 10 acne and weight over 220 then u can get away with 80 mgs ED for 5-6 months

if you got a 10 out of 10 bad acne and weight under 200 lbs then u need 80 mgs ED for 6 months....your 1st month may be 60 mgs per day

if you got a 5 out of 10 bad acne and weight under 200 lbs then u need 60 mgs ED for 6 months....your 1st month may be 40 mgs per day

these are approximations, everyone is a little different

you should not juice because it will and can really phuk up the liver, besides it increases your chances of the acne comming back in the future, hence u just wasted some good accutane and money because the real gel caps arent CHEAPPPPPPPPPPPP

1. in the studies on accutane 2 things came out crystal clear...if you do not do it long enough (4-8 months) then there is a good chance u will have to do accutane again (esp if your a juicer) because u didnt kill the sebum glands...u just pist them off and dried your skin out...thats why they tell u to stay on it even when ur skin clears up...because in order for it to work right, u must not just dry the skin out, u must kill the sebum glands

2. 2nd thing from the studies on it....if you do not do enough of a high dosage then there is a good chance u will have to do accutane again (esp if your a juicer) because u didnt kill the sebum glands...u just pist them off and dried your skin out...thats why they tell u to stay on it even when ur skin clears up...because in order for it to work right, u must not just dry the skin out, u must kill the sebum glands...with accutane MORE IS BETTER...this is not so for most drugs...but with ACCUTANE MORE IS BETTER...to a point dont go crazy and do 180 mgs when u could do 120 mgs....u must dose it just right and to be on the safe side up the dosage 20mgs for a while...then back down....

3. get blood work done ASAP and while on it every month...

4. TAKE ALPHA LIPOIC ACID @ 1000mg per day

possibly take milk thistle as well but definately Alpha lipoic acid

if you do 1,2,3,4 and not juice then u will get 100% great results from accutane and you will thank me 2 years from now when u are on 1 g of sust, 50 mgs dbol, 400 mgs EQ...and then finish with 6 weeks of winny and u WERE ACNE FREE FOR THE WHOLE CYCLE AND EVEN POST CYCLE.... do it right, be smart....and u wont regret it

accutane is 6 months of hell, dry chapped lips and rashes and dandruff, bloody noses, but WELL WORTH IT....

now if you have done accutane before and or have minimal zits during a cycle and post cycle like a 3 out of 10, then do these things (u can also add in approx 10 mgs eod of accutane to help mid and or just post cycle to help keep the skin dryer and clearer, just make sure not to do it while on 17aa orals, and to take 1000 mg ALA and possibly milk thistle)

ok here is what to do

antibiotic dicloxacillin 1500mgs per day or so approx (ive heard this will do just as good as accutane and within a week or so u should see a dramatic difference

in the mean time till u get the antibiotics (oh ya tetra, doxy, mino, SUCK....dont use them in the place of dicloxacillin)

alcohol witch hazel combo 50%/50% spray your affected areas after every shower (you should be taking 3 a day) let it air dry and then again if you like (i do that at night time) , it will help dry out the oily skin and is a antiinflamitory to help the ones there already

zinc picolante 50 mgs per day (the most absorb'd form of zinc)

chromium at least 120 mcgs per day(your multivit prob has this) (ance sometimes is referred to diabetes of the skin and this helps with insulin sensitivity)

vitamin b-5 (pantheonic acid) if you got it bad i would use minimum 5 grams per day cheapest i have found is by NOW and cost me like 13-15 bucks for 125 grams (it is 500 mgs capsules) i also used to use country life 1000 mg slow release b-5

beta carotene 25,000 i u capsules (i would take 100,000 iu per day and drop it in half when u see a 50% improvement) this is vitamin a and its non liver toxic unlike real vitamin a, and a 20-30 mg accutane capsule is in my estimation equal to 300,000 iu vitamin a or so (something like this i used to be more accurate but forgot the actual equilivent but this is close) its super cheap

vitamin c vitamin e will help and u should be taking them anyways

antibiotics (some form of peneicillin seems to be popular and some swear by it like streatch mark boy) dicloxiciline and 500 mgs 4 x a day ( i would take a pro-biotic if you take this one as well, Acidophilus i think PB8 is one of those types of supplements)

flax oil 3-6 tbsp per day

all above things should be easy to get and u should see improvement with in a week and within a month most if not all should be gone, in the future use this above stack to keep your acne at bay while on...all and all it wont cost more than 100 bucks for 3-4 months supply, and is WELL WORTH IT and some of them u should be taking anyways

if you have any specific questions please PM me...ill help as much as i can....

B-5 cheap on net

nutritionexpress.com sells the twinlab B-5 like $8 for (100) 500mg tabs. The time-release doesn't work at all and some of the cheaper stuff like puritans pride didn't seem to work as well as the twinlabs.

Not posted by me, but I think by stretchmarkboy

Dicloxacillin 500mg

Ok guys forget the tetracyclines, b-5, retin-a, clindimycin,

and all the others. Other than Accutane only two anti-biotics

have ever worked for me. I have cystic follicilitus (big pussy

boils on my back, chest, & face. It only increases while on

androgens.

Here are the two that work:

Dicloxacillin 500mg x 4 a day

Bactrim two tabs a day (can't remember the dose). This one

worked as well as the Dicloxacillin but gave me a rash.

Here's the best part. The Dicloxacillin only costs $10 a month

and works about as good as accutane without drying out your face.

Again not posted by me, but isotrex is gel accutane�not liver toxic,�good if your on cycle

I know where you can get Isotrex delivered to your front door in 7-12 days. I have ordered it many times and it works awesome. It just doesn't last very long if you use it twice a day. I would suggest ordering more than 4 tubes og 30g. The website is Medsmex.com. They are not a steroid source so I think it is ok to post the addy. I got it off of a search engine anyway. You can also get Bactrim from them also.

You can dry pimples up by putting lemon juice or apple cider vinegar on a cotton ball and applying it to the pimples.

Vitamin A reduces production of keratin and its build-up in the follicle

Tea Tree oil has long been used for mild to moderate acne


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> Found this a good read
> 
> ....because to get the full effects of accutane u need to kill the sebum glands....
> 
> ...


accutane causes cell death (apoptosis) but its not selective (may not be sebaceous glands). It reduces sebaceous production, but it does not permanently kill the glands..

Accutane has many side effects that are quite serious (and some permanent)- most juicers do not admit to their doctors that they are on a cycle- so the doctor is unlikely to realise the supraphysiological levels of DHT present.

Before taking accutane, just take dutasteride with your cycle, along with regular doxcycline if required- you'll be healthier, and have better results faster..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isotretinoin


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

nice find!


----------

